# SATA 10k rpm?



## yidaki (12. Juli 2004)

Tach auch zusammen!

Hab mir vor kurzem nen neuen Rechner zugelegt. Das einzige was dem guten Stück noch fehlt, dachte/denke ich, ist ne "fette" Platte, auf der nichts außer windows + Programme laufen soll. Ich dachte an die WD SATA 10000rpm 32gig. Ich hab irgendwie keine alternative zu der platte gefunden, aber vieleicht weiß ja jemand von ne alternative. 

mfg


----------



## sorgenkind (13. Juli 2004)

hallo yidaki,

die wd Platte ist genial, habe sie auch in meinem Rechner. Eine Alternative wäre SCSI oder ein Raid-System. Habe auf unserem Server kürzlich ein Raid 5 eingerichtet, mit 3 x 120GB Platten. Läuft wirklich toll, ist aber teuer und bei einem Desktop-PC nicht so erwünscht, da du beim starten etwa 10s verlierst, weil der Controller noch aufstarten muss. SCSI ist auch teuer, desshalb wd 36gb und 10000rpm. Kannst auch ein Raid mit diesen Platten aufbauen, wenn du Geschwindigkeit willst  

mfg raphi


----------



## Alex Duschek (13. Juli 2004)

Ich verstehs eigentlich nicht so ganz,wiso manche auf dem Desktiop PC Raid haben, S-ATA reicht doch von der Geschwindigkeit völlig aus.Wenn die Platte 8 MB Cache hat und mindestens 7200 Runden in der Minute macht,ist doch alles wunderbar


----------



## Radhad (13. Juli 2004)

hmm... naja, 10.000 RPM S-ATA ist doch schon besser  Vor allem wenn man ne 160 GB HDD hat wie ich...


----------



## yidaki (19. Juli 2004)

naja die scsi varianten sind mir bekannt und leider auch der preis.....

naja mal sehen speicher hab ich eingentlich genug, daher werd ich mich wohl letzten endes für die WD 10k rpm entscheiden..


danke für die infos 

gruß


----------



## FrankO (19. Juli 2004)

ok SATA und SCSI geben sich nix....aber die IDE Platten sind da von viel schlechteter Qualität.
und manche Leute betreiben ein RAID zur Sicherheit und nicht als IDE Erweiterung wie neuerdings auf den Boards ;-)
Dafür nimmt man dann auch SCSI oder SATA allein schon für hot plugable...

lg aus Hessen


----------



## RealSucker (27. Juli 2004)

Ich benutze das OnBoard-Raid meines Mainboards und lasse zwei Hitachi 7k250 im Raid 0 laufen.
Soweit ich mich erinnere, fahre ich (zumindest bei PCI-SATA/RAID) damit schneller als die WDs im Single. (Außer bei der Zugriffszeit!)

Wenn die WDs, dann aber gleich zwei und im RAID 0! 
Wer so viel Geld für 32 GB ausgibt, hat es auch noch für ne Zweite...


----------

